# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Small Part of a World

## r0zzin

Well this is a map I am working on not much but something. I shown it to a few people and they said the rivers are off. What I am looking for is feedback on the map and links for info on how rivers form naturally in the real world. Any other links would be fine for someone that is new to cartography would be great.
I will be using GIMP to make the maps and have already found a few nice things on this site for it.
Map is attached and it can be used for non commercial use if by chance anyone wants to that is.

----------


## Chick

In the Tutorials section, there is a thread about getting your rivers right.   I highly recommend you start there:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=3822

----------

